# Is your son a hacker!!!!!!!What the f***?



## Zenzefiloan (Mar 12, 2002)

Please go and read this. I read through it and at the end of it i wanted to throw my precious Powerbook out of the window!!

I cant believe parents like that actually exist.....comments about AMD and Lunix are No1!!!!

http://adequacy.org/?op=displaystory;sid=2001/12/2/42056/2147


----------



## whitesaint (Mar 12, 2002)

What the hell is "Lunix"?  That article was pretty lame.  I probably spend 6-8 hours a day on my computer on average.  My academic abilities "have not gone down."  Sure, I've done all of what that parent said (switching ISP's, getting new chips, etc)  but it's not for hacking.  I just want my damn computer to be faster!  Also I'm in love with Cocoa, and my parents are quite aware of it.  But on another note, he/she is a pretty good parent.

Zenzefiloan:  Why did you want to throw your powerbook out the window? 

-whitesaint


----------



## Paragon (Mar 12, 2002)

When I first read this article I couldn't believe what I was reading....I figured this must be some kind of a joke, but I'm afraid he's serious. I can't believe anyone can be so much out of contact with real life, I mean he must have been living without a tv or radio for the last 20 years!

I feel genuine sorry for their kids, they are missing out on a great thing.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 12, 2002)

xa xa xa xa hahahahahaha 
ti malakies exoume na akousoume hahahahahaha 


(please excuse the greek  all you non-greek speakers )


when I read this I fell down laughing.... my abdoment and cheeks are hurting so bad from laughing and I am actually crying hahahahahaha 

seriously though, this is the kind of person that deserves a beating.  If you dont know, learn you dumbass, hacking if you use linux or telnet or play MP3s 


this is propaganda 



Admiral


----------



## ERICBRIAN2002 (Mar 12, 2002)

Why would someone change there ips?


----------



## StarScream (Mar 12, 2002)

This must be a Joke  !! 

The Man is a stupid paranoid dumb ass !!!!

hilarius !!  hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## apb3 (Mar 12, 2002)

Saw this a while ago. think it was on cruel.com. I, too, first thought it a joke. I am too afraid to believe he is serious...


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 12, 2002)

???......??!!?!?!!.....!!?!?!?!  

   


¶[¶¢¶¢¢[¶[54%§%$3%$3[¢¶453[3fi¢¶%£#£fi¶[¢#fi£¶[¢¶[¢¶%$3[£§54#%!!!!!


***censored!***

The finest familly in USA! 


ARGHHHHHH! That makes me wanna shout! f****! That must be a joke. The time Server must be wrong its not march its april the first. I hope. This guy is so stupid! Damn!


----------



## twister (Mar 12, 2002)

How stupid.  Is the parent really that outta tune with reality?!  Their changing their appearance because they are growing up, most every teenager does it.  Linx is a haker program?  Quake is an online virtual reality used by hackers?  Flash is hacker software?  Oh my!  Everyone I know is a hacker!  


Run for your lives!!!!!!!!!!

Twister


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 12, 2002)

> 6. Does your son use Quake?
> 
> Quake is an online virtual reality used by hackers.



WHAT THE F$@K

If these are the signs of a hacker, I should getting my invitation to join Neo and Morpheus in the Matrix any day now.

Quake is an awsome game. Just because some people who play might be hackers, dosen't mean your child is one if they play.

And dosen't this article seem a little sexist? All the sign ask does your *son* do this, does your *son* do that? Mabye little Cindy hacked on to her brother's computer and found all that stuff and that's how she found out that he was a hacker.


----------



## banjo_boy (Mar 12, 2002)

All I have to say is .... wow! Not "WOW. What a great informative story.", but "Wow. What kind of IDIOT claims he has the best family when his kid is on the computer days at a time." This is the just one example of the "Stupid parents" generation. Let them live how they need to but I will help guide once in a while. The first paragraph itself describes his stupidity! "I try..."? Whatever! Children are YOUR responsiblity. He hacks into something, your to blame too. If you didn't know he was a hacker, GET A FRICKIN' CLUE! Children nowadays are just little trophies to be set off to the side 8-10 hours every day so Mommy and Daddy can go prove they are a "better" someone and are worthy of respect. Then they are dressed up real pretty for when guests come and once in a while, children get that "special, quality time" where mommy and daddy will play with ONLY YOU for 1 hour and then back to their importance. America has lost all sense of what children are. They are not things to accumulate. Not things to collect. Love your kids. They are part of you and love you. Don't push them off  because they annoy you!

And yes, I am a father of two.

I am done ranting. Man, am I a windbag.


----------



## sjb2016 (Mar 12, 2002)

This has to be a joke.  Read the mission statement.  If this is not some weird ass satire than I do cry for the future.  Here's the link

http://www.adequacy.org/?op=special;page=mission


----------



## Zenzefiloan (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanks for informing me on the mission of thet site i was very upset reading the stuff that the guy wrote but now i am really reallyy relly upset and tha toy gamhso to spiti(excuse the greek).

Well i have just decided to take this site down!! I am starting tonight!!

I wanted to throw the Ti out of the window because i was very upset!

Actually i got upset very upset and whilst at first i was laughing then i sat down and thought about it and i got very annoyed!


----------



## roger (Mar 12, 2002)

I agree with sjb2016 - I love the stuff about Quake:



> If your son is using Quake, you should make hime understand that this is not acceptable to you. You should ensure all the firearms in your house are carefully locked away, and have trigger locks installed. You should also bring your concerns to the attention of his school



How can that be serious?

Roger.
EDIT:

This is another post from the site:



> A public Gallows in every town
> What could America need more right now? The unity this type of activity brings to the community is unparalleled.
> Men, women, children, Fathers, Mothers, Son & Daughters, all witnessing society's judgment on wrongdoing.
> There is no question that bad deeds will go unpunished. There is no technical difficulties with the trial.
> ...



hmmmmmm........


----------



## banjo_boy (Mar 12, 2002)

Whether this is a satire or not, it is a sad commentary on our society. Like sjb2016 said, if this is real, we better cry for our future. However, we can change that if we want to.


----------



## BBenve (Mar 12, 2002)

Yeah Spank the hacker...lol.. this wouold make an interesting cmputer game.... NICE ADVICE MAN>>> GROUND AND SPANK THE GUY

1) I change ISP to get the best deaal aand the fastest Speed..(does that make me an hacker?  lol)

Internet Service Providers, such as AOL. These providers have a strict "No Hacking" policy...... like.. is there ANY ISP that is PRO hacking?

Hacker friendly provider...LOL 


GO AOL GO AOL ..UUUUHUU....(i was sarcastic..lol)
I think this is a AOL endorsment thing.. like an advertizing...

I would advise all parents to refuse this request. One of the reasons your son is interested in switching providers is to get away from AOL's child safety filter.
Like AOL is the only one that has child safety...plus...i would not get AOL (not for that reason) and if i had it i would SWITCH it .. but for more important reasons


Remove Programs" in your control panel. Popular hacker software includes "Comet Cursor", "Bonzi Buddy" and "Flash"

Right now FLASH is a hacking program.....RIIIGHT  (PS hacker makes their program MORON)

if your machine offers to "download" one of the hacker applications.
....my machine today gave me this message 
"there is a new Hacking software... doyou wanna download it?....."  lol

Computer hackers are often limited by conventional computer hardware. They may request "faster" video cards,
What the Video card has to do with Hacking??

Does your child read hacking manuals?

Like now there are manuals that teach hacking....riiiight

How much time does your child spend using the computer each day?
A LOT AND I AM NO HACKER
Does your son use Quake? 
YS IS FUN AND IS NOT A HACKING MEET PLACE

BSD, Lunix, Debian and Mandrake are all versions of an illegal hacker operation system,
YEAH RIGHT BSD by the way is American Mandrake FRENCH ...NOT RUSSIAN
and LINUX IS NOT AN HACING PLATFORM... i mean it can be used for..that des NOT mean it was ment to be may be his son is right.. GET AWAY FROM M$

These programs are used by hackers to break into other people's computer systems to steal credit card numbers.
Like there is a moron that actually has a text files with the cc number and the file name is called CREDIT CARD NUMBER HERE...lol

hey may also be used to break into people's stereos to steal their music, using the "mp3" program
WOW that is new.. you can brake into a STEREO?? is it powered with AIRPORT?? this guy does not even know what an MP3 is

Has your son radically changed his appearance? 
YEAH I DRESS LIKE THE MATRIX...lol...hacker clothes.. i should make a business out of it

Is your son struggling academically?
May be he just need to study more..and whatch ess porn..lol


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 12, 2002)

lolololololololololol 

dont throw your Ti out the window!  give it to me  hehe  (mono to spiti tha tou gamisis ??  .. autos palouki xriazete  )

it is a sad commentaty on how non AOL, non-M$, non-simple things are looked on as hacking 

besides hacking is a good thing, and hackers are.  Crackers are the wrong doers  .. I wish people would kist open up a dictionary and look up the difference 


Admiral


----------



## BBenve (Mar 12, 2002)

Admiral.. is not a matter of good and bad.. is a matter of legal and illegal...


----------



## rinse (Mar 12, 2002)

yeah, this has been up for a while...

did you guys read the posts below the article?


so funny.

i peed myself reading this.


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rinse _
> *yeah, this has been up for a while...
> 
> did you guys read the posts below the article?
> ...



I dont have an account so I dont see them!

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## jakobie (Mar 12, 2002)

Ok, first of all, I thought Linus was/is from Ice Land not Russia. This story reminds me of a little note my mother left me once, about a month after she thought I was on drugs....."Do not hack. Mom says so, and it is bad."


----------



## Dak RIT (Mar 12, 2002)

That article is rather old... I believe it ran on Slashdot quite a few months ago too.  They believed it was serious at the time too 

It is, in fact, a joke.  Sorry 

Cheers,
Dak


----------



## GadgetLover (Mar 12, 2002)

Does your child use toiletpaper when using the restroom?

Toiletpaper is a tool used by the leftist communist regime to exploit the tender nature of the planet Uranus.  Do not fall for this feeble ploy to soften up our children -- make them use sandpaper, it will make real men out of them.

Oh, and AOL is our best friend and looks out for our children.  Companies like Apple, Orange Micro, and other fruit companies are the antichrist.  Trust Microsoft: it will protect your children from the evil democratic populous that will try to get your impressionable children to believe in words like "freedom", "fair", "justice", "equality", and "democracy" -- not to mention words like "love", "happiness", and "peace".  No friends, do not believe these evil hooligans.

Instead, believe me, for I am your new god, Zero, believer in the truly insane and full of $hit!


----------



## banjo_boy (Mar 12, 2002)

You're just flat-out silly. And what's with sandpaper. Come on! Pine cones.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 12, 2002)

here's another good one...

http://www.adequacy.org/?op=displaystory;sid=2002/2/11/121814/443


i hate people....... wow......


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 12, 2002)

Wow, speaking from the my post, as an official Matrix Agent, I feel ashamed at the horrible things I've done:

1. Changed ISP
2. Got An Upgrade Card
3. Bought RAM
4. Bought An Airport Card (Trying to catch gov't secrets out of the air.)
5. Read Books On Computers
6. Used BSD
7. Used A Command Line
8. Don't Use Democratic Microsoft Products
9. Spend More Than 45 Minute On My Computer
10. Have Special Hacker Tools Called "Plug-Ins" Which I Use To Extend My Flash Capabilities
11. I Haven't Advocated Censorship At My Local Bookstore
12. I've Taught Other Kids How To Hack

God Damn. Never even whould have guessed that I was a Hacker! Whish there was a 6 year old around to instruct my father.

Thanks adequacy.org!


----------



## Zenzefiloan (Mar 12, 2002)

Oh man this is getting better::

there is a poll there:

Do you hate black folk?

Yes, I am a Linux developer
No, I use Windows

HAHAHAH 

I am just going to bed i will think about it and vote tm!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Matrix Agent _
> *Wow, speaking from the my post, as an official Matrix Agent, I feel ashamed at the horrible things I've done:
> 
> 1. Changed ISP
> ...




you are going to jail 
then...hell  you evil evil person


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 12, 2002)

one other thing....
if I dont develop for linux...but if I use it...am I racist ???    hahahaha...that is funny $h&^


----------



## BBenve (Mar 12, 2002)

My favourite was.... my son hacks into stereo and steal MP3 .lol...


----------



## twister (Mar 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BBenve _
> *My favourite was.... my son hacks into stereo and steal MP3 .lol... *



I wish i was that smart to hack into a stereo from my computer.


----------



## voice- (Mar 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jakobie _
> *Ok, first of all, I thought Linus was/is from Ice Land not Russia. This story reminds me of a little note my mother left me once, about a month after she thought I was on drugs....."Do not hack. Mom says so, and it is bad." *



Isn't he from Finland....I mean to have read that somewhere...or am I getting him confused for the hacker Torvalds from Swordfish?


----------



## b4tn (Mar 13, 2002)

ROTFL.....  I just found out I'm a hacker!


----------



## lonny (Mar 14, 2002)

Linus is from Finland, which is a super cool country just because of the sauna party culture they have!
Nothing much to do with the soviet union...

Never knew Douglas Coupland wrote hacking manuals!  lol!

And Intel having anti-piracy components in their chips? SOunds interesting! Poor lame AMD don't have that! F**king commies!

Suana party with finnish blondes.. that's what the guy really needs! lol!


----------



## Solaris (Mar 14, 2002)

They have got to be having a laugh (esp the bit about Canadians).
The adequacy.org mission statement:

There are a number of people who have opinions that don't quite fit the norm. Because of this, they aren't welcome in many places. This is where they exercise their right to speak, where the dreams of tomorrow take flight today.
This site is aimed at middle class white male professionals - the sort of people who have been sadly sidelined by today's victim culture, and the domination of homosexuals, geeks, amputees, racial minorities and Canadians, who have all risen up with their discrimination laws and 'equality' to sadly control the media agenda.

These people are not welcome here. This is where we make a stand. This is where we fight back. 

This site is also squarely aimed at the marginalised of society -- homosexuals, geeks, amputees, racial minorities and Canadians, who remain in a state of oppression, kept down by the dominant white male patriarchy and by insufficiently rigorous 'discrimination' laws and the corporate media. 

These people are welcome here. This is where we make a stand. This is where we fight back.

Controversial opinions, passionately held. We Are Adequacy.org.

Adequacy.org is frankly unlikely to become a part of the Open Source Developers Network any time soon.


----------



## Solaris (Mar 14, 2002)

And check out their mascot!!!

adequacy.org/?op=special;page=mascot


----------



## lonny (Mar 14, 2002)

sure it's gotta be a joke!
A good one at that!

Hope that people don't take it seriously and start
ripping their pc's apart to free them from evil video cards!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 14, 2002)

I'd like to examine the mascot


----------



## Joseph Spiros (Mar 14, 2002)

Ill go first Admiral, to make sure the mascot... is safe.... 

But seriously, I think its real... sad, eh? I want that persons email addy to just bitch at em. Notice how theres other articles at that site about VA Software, and slashdot, but this guy doesnt even know what linux is.

Oh and I love the link to boris from goldeneye... if thats Linus, I want to meet him, hes my hero


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 14, 2002)

It probably is real, or based on a real story.

saddly I've met people like that, it aint a pretty sight.
They dont really need to be pittied, or laughed at (things I often do) but they need to get educated.


now...let me at that maskot, need to do some examining


----------



## MuddyRiverMan (Mar 15, 2002)

The article is not real.

It was written as a piece of satire-- like the rest of the content on the site. It was spoofing the computer illiterate.

The article was written for the computer literate, and yet they are the people who don't understand it. I'm really surprised.

Just look at the content of the article, it should be obvious.


----------



## apb3 (Mar 15, 2002)

I, too, figured it was a joke as you can see from my (and others') previous posts. The fact that i saw it on a site like cruel.com a long time ago kinda made that obvious -- if you haven't, you should check that site out; just be careful, it's not for the young or easily offended.  It has turned even my stomach at times. Viewer discretion is advised...

The problem lies in that there really are people like that and we "computer literate" people have at least one story each concerning an individual like the author -- or worse.

I think most people here realize it's a spoof, especially after some of the posts saying just that. but, they were commenting on the generic "computer illiterate" that the author of the piece portrays. While this may be just a joke, there really are those who think this way.

That's what people on this board were criticizing and commenting on...

Now back to my lunix box and meeting my hacker friends in Quake...

P.S. what would this "guy" say about my Grand theft Auto III disc for PS2?! I'm goin' to hell.


----------

